# looking for another set of these "ridged" hubcaps



## bikesnbuses (Jun 15, 2014)

>>>>>>>>>>FOUND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looking for another "rider" condition set of these red jeweled hub caps...Thanks!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone??


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 25, 2014)

*hub caps*

yes i had 4 of thees caps in the first picture and 2 of thees caps in the second picture. i sold them to a gentlaman at memory swap meet. i could use a set my self !!!! does any one of the cabers no wat year thees are . from bicycle larry


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 5, 2014)

Bump up for MY wanted to buy thread... Thanks,Jeff


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 4, 2014)

They don't have to be NOS. ..Bump


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 31, 2014)

N case you were wondering,...yes I'm filling up the wtb section today..ha!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 13, 2014)

Back up for viewing. .


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 9, 2014)

Still needed...


----------



## bicycle larry (Dec 9, 2014)

*ridged*

is thees the hub caps your looking for thats on my monark .  from bicycle larry


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes,those look to be the ones...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 20, 2014)

Sooooooo..yes...Im looking for a set of those hubcaps...


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 5, 2015)

Bump....up...


----------



## petritl (Jan 5, 2015)

I bought these for my Phantom and haven't exactly convinced myself to part with them yet but I do have this NIB set.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 5, 2015)

I saw a set on eBay today. Here they are: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wald-Vintag...482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4630af67e2


----------



## petritl (Jan 6, 2015)

decotriumph said:


> I saw a set on eBay today. Here they are: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Wald-Vintag...482?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4630af67e2




Btw: these caps on ebay are missing the mounting brackets.


----------



## decotriumph (Jan 6, 2015)

petritl said:


> Btw: these caps on ebay are missing the mounting brackets.




Yes they are


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jan 6, 2015)

Thanks for the leads guys!


----------



## petritl (Jan 6, 2015)

If someone on the Cabe bought the caps on eBay this morning; these are what need to be fabricated:


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 14, 2015)

Still looking for just 1 set.....................................................................


----------



## bikesnbuses (Feb 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 10, 2015)

Anyone.....???


----------

